# Amie Khan destroys opponent in just 39 seconds



## nikolas17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Amir Khan destroys his opponent in just 39 seconds (VIDEO)

Embarrassing performance by Phil. Khan has redeemed himself after his KO loss against Canelo. What are your thoughts on the fight?


----------

